# Biken in Stade?



## KermitFrosch666 (4. März 2005)

Hallo. ich werd ende des Jahres vielleicht nach Stade ziehen und mal fragen, ob es dort möglichkeiten gibt, seinen mtb trieb auszuleben. Möglichst ohne Auto und Bahn zu benutzen


----------



## Froop (5. März 2005)

naja also ich meine das kannse vergessen
meine mutter wohnt da und ich habe mir da
schon so einiges angeguckt und ich finds da 
nicht so besonders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buff Daddy (5. März 2005)

der elbdeich ist doch obercool da


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. März 2005)

Da gibts attraktive Bikerinnen, blond und braun. Lohnt also immer, da einen kleinen Ausflug zu machen. Aber Vorsicht: Die Bikerinnen dort sind allesamt ganz harte, die stehen einfach nicht auf Fullies.


----------



## Lupi (5. März 2005)

Stahlhart würde ich sagen.


----------



## Knuut (7. März 2005)

Hi,
kommt aber auch drauf an, was Du fahren willst. Eher zügig den berg rauf oder etwas schneller den berg runter. Ich kann mich eigentlich auch mal ganz gut in der Stadt austoben. Aber mit nem Hardtail no way. 
Kannst Dich ja mal melden. Bin aus dem Alten Land
Greetz Knuut


----------



## djinges (7. März 2005)

In Stade sind mitten in der Stadt gleich hinter der Schulzentrum Hohenwedel und hinter dem Krankenhaus kleine bewaldeten Hügel, die möglicherweise noch etwas aufgepeppt werden könnten.  In der Umgebung finden sich sonst noch einige Kieskuhlen (in Haddorf am Tennisplatz, bei Wiepenkathen an der Wika, oder in der Heide bei Klein Tuhn).
Insgesamt ist es nicht sonderlich hügelig dort, aber mit etwas Geschick lässt sich möglicherweise eine brauchbare CC Runde finden die über Haddorf, die Wika(Kieskuhle), Wiepenkathen (Einfahrt zum Tüv oder sogar eine später weil dichter am Wald), dann durchwurschteln bis zum neuen Friedhof in Wiepenkathen vorbei am Tontaubenschiessplatz - wo immer das Osterfeuer ist durchs Waldstück über ne kleine Brücke nach Schwinge, Fredenbeck, Deinste(kann dort ganz schön sein) nach Hagen, (durch die Heide- am Segelflugplatz/ehmaliges Truppenübungsgelände vorbei nach) Agathenburg und von dort aus quasi als cool down an der Bahnschiene zurück nach Stade fahren.
Ist natürlich eine fummelige Arbeit ne brauchbare Strecke auszuklügeln/kundschaften. Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du eine genaue Landkarte der Umgebung um in der oben beschriebenen Runde den leider recht grossen Strassen-/Feldweg- Anteil zu minimieren
Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## kiddykorn (7. März 2005)

Moin, 
ohne Auto und Bahn sieht eher schlecht aus würde ich sagen.

Zu der Tour von djinges ist sicherlich Nett zu fahren und zum Konditions-Training, hat aber nicht wirklich viel mit MTB zu tun, ist eher eine Cross-Strecke.

Du hast da die alternative in den ca 15km entfehrnten Neukloster Forst zu fahren dort kann mann schon ganz nette Runden drehen oder Du fährst richtung Cuxhaven in die Wingst,dort ist es zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll aber mann kann gut Km bolzen.

Ansonsten kann ich mich Knuut nur anschließen das wir Dir die Gegend gerne zeigen.

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## OBRADY (7. März 2005)

Hallo Kermit...

Meine " Vorschreiber" haben ja schon einiges vom MTB-Nirvana Stade berichtet.
Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Austoben kann man/frau sich hier mit dem MTB gar nicht.....Ein Fully braucht man/hier schon gar nicht   ( Gruß an Janus)
Wenn Du hm sammeln willst müßtest Du  bis Hamburg immer den Deich schön rauf und runterfahren.

Die von Djinges beschriebene Runde ist zwar ganz prima, dient aber höchstens als Feierabendrunde....

Harburg ist aber weder mit der Bahn noch mit dem Auto eine Weltreise.... 
Wohnen und Leben kann man in Stade aber seeehrr sschööönnn.....!!! 

Gruß
Anja


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (9. März 2005)

Thx für die vielen Antworten.... Mal schauen, ob ich den wirklich nach Stade ziehe... komme evtl. auf die Angebote zurück 

thx der frosch


----------



## kiddykorn (11. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
da ich ja in diesem Thread mal ein paar Biker aus dem LK Stade treffe möchte ich doch mal etwas vorschlagen:
Was haltet Ihr davon wenn man sich in regelmäßigen Abständen mal trifft und dann gemeinsam bei Touren unseren Landkreis und Umgebung erkundet?

Wie schon im vorfeld beschrieben hat der Landkreis ja nicht soviel zu bieten aber eine vielleich nicht so anspruchsvolle Tour macht gemeinsam um ein vielfaches mehr Spaß.

Ich habe mal den Anfang gemacht und habe eine Tour für Sonntag bei den Fahrgemeinschaften gepostet, also wer Lust hat  .

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (11. März 2005)

Sorry die Fahrgemeinschaften wollen nicht so wie ich  .

Darum hier mein Vorschlag:

Sonntag 13.03.2005 12:00 Uhr am Pfingstmarkt in Neukloster.

Eine lockere Runde ca 2-3 Std. je nach Wetter

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## Pitchmaster (31. März 2005)

Hi, ich komm aus Hechthausen (nähe Stade) und bin frisch mit dem Biken angefangen. Wenn die nötige Kondi erstmal da ist kann man sich ja vielleicht mal treffen um die Gegend näher zu erkunden.....bis es soweit ist werd ich mich wohl mal in der Wingst austoben


----------



## OBRADY (13. April 2005)

....................hochhol.................

Wollte das Thema nicht so ganz einschlafen lassen.Schließlich wohnen wir hier im MTB-Nirvana....
Wie schon von Kiddykorn angeregt , könnte man sich ja mal treffen.
Wer aus der Gegend hat denn in der Woche mal Lust und Zeit eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen....?????

Gruß aus Stade 
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (13. April 2005)

Morgen abend? Neukloster Forst?
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## kiddykorn (13. April 2005)

Oder gibt es andere Terminvorschläge?


----------



## OBRADY (13. April 2005)

Wann denn...???

Morgen wäre okay..

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (13. April 2005)

17:30 Pfingstmarkt-Parkplatz??

Würde mich echt freuen, endlich nicht mehr einsam die Runden zu drehen.


----------



## OBRADY (13. April 2005)

Zeit und Ort okay...

Schaue morgen nachmittag noch mal rein , wenn es regnen sollte bleib ich zu Hause...

Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (13. April 2005)

Na wunderbar, dann bis morgen.


----------



## AND (20. April 2005)

Moin zusammen,
ich wohne in der Nähe von Horneburg.
Von dort aus kann man das Auetal über Harsefeld gut mit dem Neukloster Forst und dem ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz Buxtehude verbinden, mit geringem Anteil Asphalt, 30 - 40 KM.
Bis ins letzte Jahr war ich dort mäßig unregelmäßig unterwegs.
Ich werde wohl am besten heute wieder damit anfangen.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (22. April 2005)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> ich wohne in der Nähe von Horneburg.
> Von dort aus kann man das Auetal über Harsefeld gut mit dem Neukloster Forst und dem ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz Buxtehude verbinden, mit geringem Anteil Asphalt, 30 - 40 KM.
> Bis ins letzte Jahr war ich dort mäßig unregelmäßig unterwegs.
> ...


Das hört sich ja nicht so schlecht an!
Wann startest Du mal wieder eine Tour und wo?
Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen!


----------



## AND (23. April 2005)

Moin,
ich bin gerade dabei, auf geheimen Wegen meine zweifelhafte Kondition so weit aufzubauen, dass ich flüssig fahren kann.
Ansonsten: Dienstag, 1700, am Pfingstmarkt Neukloster ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## AND (23. April 2005)

Moin,
hier noch ein paar Infos zum Neukloster Forst und Umgebung.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23234&highlight=neukloster

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (23. April 2005)

Das klingt doch sehr gut!!
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## OBRADY (25. April 2005)

Hallo...

Euch viel Spaß am Dienstag.Wäre gerne dabei.Habe aber leider keine Zeit ( Urlaubsvorbereitung)...froi...

Bin nach Pfingsten wieder im Lande.Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja einmal in der Woche den Forst unsicher zu machen...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (26. April 2005)

Danke Anja, den Spaß werden wir sicher haben und Dir viel Spaß im Urlaub!!!  

@AND:
Es könnte sein das ich ein paar Minuten später komme aber ich komme zu 100%.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (26. April 2005)

Okay...

bis nach Pfingsten...


----------



## kiddykorn (29. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand Lust Sonntag Morgen eine Runde im Forst und Umgebug zu drehen?

So um 11:00Uhr auf dem Pfingstmarkt starten.


----------



## Rick226 (6. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

Bin neu hier auf dem Board und freue mich das ich mal gleichgesinnte aus meiner umgebung (komme aus Stade) gefunden habe! Bin aufgrund eines Rahmendefekts zur zeit noch ohne Bike (Der Neue ist grad im Aufbau) aber wenn ich fertig bin würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mit euch mal ne runde drehen könnte!

Gruß Rick


----------



## kiddykorn (6. Mai 2005)

Wollkommen hier im Forum.  
Wenn Du Dein Bike wieder fertig hast kann man sich gerne mal zu Biken treffen, bis dahin viel Spaß beim schrauben!

Kiddykorn


----------



## AND (7. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen,
wie sieht es am Sonntag, ca. 10:00 Uhr mit einer lockeren Runde aus ?
Startort Buxtehude / Horneburg oder so ?


Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
ich bin leider raus und das wohl auch noch für ein bis zwei Wochen  .
Ich habe eine Entzündung im Knie.

Dir viel Spaß beim fahren, 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ajotas (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo....

bin hier mehr durch Zufall reingeraten. Eigentlich hab ich nach Trainingspartnern fürs Rennrad gesucht, aber hin und wieder würd ich auch gern mal an ner Tour auf meinem alten Hardtail teilnehmen (wegen der Abwechslung und anderen Spaßfaktors).

Ich wohne zur Zeit wieder in Deinste. Also: ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergäbe, bei etwas besserem Wetter mal so 30-50 km Touren durch den Stader Landkreis zu machen. Bin zwar das freie Gelände nicht mehr so gewohnt, aber ein paar Sand- und Schotterpisten machen mir wohl nix aus.

Wochentags könnte ich aber meistens erst so ab 18.30-19.00, Freitas vielleicht auch mal ab 16.30. Wenn jemand so nett wäre, mich über meine e-mail Adresse über geplante Touren zu informieren ([email protected]) - hier werde ich wohl nicht so regelmäßig reinschauen - wäre ich wirklich dankbar. Dann werd ich auch schnell meine Schwalbe Fast Freds runternehmen und etwas solidere Decken raufziehen.

Gruß

AJ


----------



## OBRADY (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo...

Kaum ist frau zwei Wochen wech , gibt es Bewegung im "Unterforum Stade"..
Und ich dachte immer der Stader an sich fährt kein MTB...

Also wie sieht es mit nächsten Mittwoch aus...wer hat Lust zu einer Feierabendrunde...???
Habe auf meinem Heckträger auch noch Platz für ein Bike, falls jemand am Sonntag mit nach Harburg möchte.

@Kiddykorn..Gute Besserung für Dein Knie..!!!

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (13. Mai 2005)

@OBRADY  Dankem ist schon besser  , ich fahre schon wieder!!!

Am Sonntag werde ich mich in Buchholz beim rennen Tummeln und evtl. wenn es das Knie mitmacht auch die Anfänger-Runde mitfahren.

Aber Mittwoch bin ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AND (16. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen,
hat sich da am Mittwoch etwa ein regelmäßiger Termin mit extremen Strecken und unglaublichen Leistungsanspruch etabliert ?
Schade, ist nichts für mich !
Sonst würd ich am Mittwoch mit fahren.
Startzeit, Ort, Uhrzeit  ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## OBRADY (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stader Bikeleutz....

Sorry, nächtes Mal checke ich meine Termine besser.Ich bin am Mittwoch gar nicht im Lande.
Aber Kiddykorn fährt bestimmt gerne...

Etabliert hat sich ein Termin noch nicht.Ich hoffe aber das wir das hinbekommen aber über Leistungsanspruch und Strecke müssen wir wohl noch verhandeln.....  

Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (16. Mai 2005)

Moin auch,
ich glaube Etabliert hat sich bis jetzt (leider) noch nichts.

Aber OBRADY hat recht ich wäre am Mittwoch am Start.
Mir würde so 17:30  am Pfingstmarkt ganz gut passen.

Und ich glaube bei unseren Touren kann man nicht wirklich von Leistungsanspruch sprechen.

Also dann sehen wir uns am Mittwoch.
Christian


----------



## AND (17. Mai 2005)

Jo, geht klar.
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## AND (23. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen,
Mittwoch, 17:30 Uhr Pfingstmarkt Neukloster, 
wer ist dabei ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (23. Mai 2005)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> Mittwoch, 17:30 Uhr Pfingstmarkt Neukloster,
> wer ist dabei ?
> 
> Gruß Andreas


ICH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (24. Mai 2005)

Moin...

Ich fahre auch mit...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (25. Mai 2005)

Ich bin leider raus   ich darf noch länger arbeiten  .

Euch viel Spaß.

Christian


----------



## OBRADY (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo....

Ich sitze auch noch in meinem Laborchen und komme hier einfach nicht raus........   

Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch....

Tschüß
Anja


----------



## Bischi (25. Mai 2005)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo....
> 
> Ich sitze auch noch in meinem Laborchen und komme hier einfach nicht raus........
> 
> ...



Wenn Du weniger im Forum als an Deinem Labortisch wärst, hättest Du schon Feierabend  ...    

Gruss
Bischi ... der auch immernoch im Büro rumhängt...


----------



## AND (27. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen,
zumindest werde ich jetzt vor den Touren noch einmal ins Forum sehen.
So stand ich leider ziemlich allein in der Gegend herum.
Egal, so konnte ich wenigstens die ganze Zeit vorne fahren und wurde nicht einmal überholt .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (29. Mai 2005)

Sorry,
aber da kann man ja schließlich nichts machen.

Passt euch diese Woche evtl. Donnerstag?
Mittwoch sieht bei mir schlecht aus, ich bin auf einem Konzert.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## AND (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
mir passt Donnerstag ganz gut.
17:30 Uhr, Fernfahrerhölle Neukloster ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## OBRADY (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr....

Fernfahrerhölle.......lach.......

Bin eigentlich auch gerne dabei.Melde mich nochmal falls es nicht klappt.
Vieleicht macht Ihr das auch, dann stehe ich nicht auf einmal an der Fernfahrerhölle alleine....

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Juni 2005)

@ OBRADY & AND
Ich bin auch dabei!
Ich werde aber schon so ab 16:00Uhr fahren weil ich heute Abend noch auf einen Geburtstag muß und spätestens um 19:00 wieder auf dem Heimweg sein will.
Also falls ich mich mit der Zeit verschätze wartet bitte einen Moment auf mich, ich komme aber 100%ig.

Bis nachher,
Christian


----------



## AND (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
bei anhaltenden Regen werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren.
Rechnet also nicht mit mir.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (2. Juni 2005)

Hi...

Z.Zt regnet es hier gerade mal nicht....bei Dauerregen bleibe auch ich zu Hause..also wenn ich 17.30 Uhr nicht da bin fahrt ohne mich.

Irgendwie steht " Biken in Stade " für mich unter einem schelchten Stern..dabei hatte ich mich so über den Thread gefreut...
aber irgendwann wird es schon klappen....!!! 

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall !

Ich schaue dann mal 17:30 in Neukloster vorbei um zu schauen ob jemand da ist.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Juni 2005)

Da habt Ihr was verpasst!

Ich war Nass bis auf die Knochen und so richtig schön gleichmäßig mit Matsch bedeckt, so doll das meine Nachbarn mich nicht mehr erkannt haben.  

Also dann bis zum nächsten Versuch nächste Woche.

Christian


----------



## OBRADY (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo...

Na Christian dann hast Du ja die Fahne hochgehalten .Und das wo ich soooo gerne im Dreck fahre.....
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja die Woche mal gemeinsam zu fahren.

"Vernetzen" wir uns doch Anfang der Woche nochmal.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (3. Juni 2005)

Mensch is hier viel los in meinem Tread! Und ihr fahrt jez immer im Neukloster Forst? Gibt es da so gute Strecken (kann jemand ne Karte poste, wo ne gute Strecke drauf is?) ? 
Ich persönlich komm ja aus Beckdorf... vielleicht sollte ich mal öfters in Buxte biken


----------



## kiddykorn (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo KermitFrosch666,
wir versuchen uns so einmal die Woche zu treffen, mal mit mehr und mal mit weniger Erfolg, aber wir versuchen auf Mittwoch Abend einen Termin zu etablieren.

Also bis dann,

Christian


----------



## OBRADY (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr..

Na wie siehts diese Woche aus?

Wann paßt es Euch ?Ab Mittwoch soll es trockener und wärmer werden...

Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (5. Juni 2005)

Ich bin dabei!
Ich will und muß noch einige Kilometer machen um in Blankenburg nicht völlig unter zu gehen  .

Bis die Tage.

Christian


----------



## AND (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich werde es heute wohl leider nicht schaffen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (8. Juni 2005)

mmmhmmm...

Wir  haben so gar nix abgesprochen.Das Wetter ist gut und ich bin sooo in Fahrlaune...Ich bin mal um 17.30Uhr an der Fernfahrerhölle.Sollte niemand auftauchen kämpfe ich mich alleine durch den Neukloster Forst.Is ja nicht sooo groß....

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (8. Juni 2005)

Keine Angst, Du bist nicht alleine!!  
Ich bin auch da.

Bis gleich,
Christian


----------



## AND (14. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen,
da ich meinen "Regenjoker" und den "keine Zeit - Joker" schon benutzt habe:
Mittwoch, 17:30 Uhr, Neukloster Forst ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (14. Juni 2005)

Moin auch,
Mittwoch bin ich raus! Ich habe erst um 17:30 meinen letzten Kunden-Termin und noch keine Ahnung wie lange das dauert.

Euch viel Spaß

Christian


----------



## OBRADY (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo...

Ich bin für heute raus...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (21. Juni 2005)

So Freunde der Sonne!

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus diese Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (21. Juni 2005)

Freundin der Sonne bitte.....  

Ich bin diese Woche nicht dabei.

Dir /Euch  viel Spaß.

Anja


----------



## AND (21. Juni 2005)

...oh nee, 
- viel zu warm
- alles voller Zecken
- Gewitter gibt es bestimmt auch noch
- alles viel zu gefährlich

und sonst:  17:30 Uhr Neukoster ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (22. Juni 2005)

Ich bin da!


----------



## kiddykorn (22. Juni 2005)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> und sonst:  17:30 Uhr Neukoster ?



Was meinst Du bleibt es dabei?!?


----------



## OBRADY (27. Juni 2005)

Moin...

Wie sieht es diese Woche denn bei Euch am Donnerstag aus...??
Am Mittwoch habe ich keine Zeit( Technischer Support am Bike)..könnte dann am Do. in männlicher Begleitung schauen ob mein Mechaniker( Gruß
an Beppo   ) auch alles gerichtet hat...  

Meldet Euch mal...

Gruß aus Stade
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (28. Juni 2005)

Donnerstag ist OK für mich!
17:30 bei der Fernfahrerhölle.

Christian


----------



## AND (28. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen,
Donnerstag sollte gehen.
Der Termin am Mittwoch steht natürlich auch noch im Raum.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (28. Juni 2005)

Am Mittwoch bin ich raus!


----------



## OBRADY (29. Juni 2005)

Hi...

17.30Uhr Fernfahrerhölle..ich bin dabei...

Hoffe das ich pünktlich bin, ansonsten meld ich mich kurz bei Christian..

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (11. Juli 2005)

Was meint Ihr? 
Schaffen wir das diese Woche mal wieder?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AND (11. Juli 2005)

Moin,
geht klar.
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (12. Juli 2005)

So ein Sch....!!!

Ich bin erstmal wieder für 3-4 Wochen raus.
Ich habe mir gestern beim Kicken mit Freunden die Aussenbänder im Knöchel gedehnt oder angerissen(ist ja auch egal tut ziemlich Weh).
Daher ist ausser Bummel-Touren auf Waldautobahn und Feldwegen ab nächste Woche bei mir erstmal Pause angesagt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## AND (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,
das ist tragisch !  
Ich hatte es im Gefühl, morgen hätte ich Dich gnadenlos abgehängt   
Falls sich noch etwas ergeben sollte, ich schaue morgen mal in der Ffh vorbei.
Gute Besserung !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (26. Juli 2005)

Moin,
wie sieht es aus bei Euch??

Ich glaube so eine kleine Tour Mittwoch 17:30Uhr Fernfahrerhölle würde schon wieder gehen.

gruß
Christian


----------



## OBRADY (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian...

Schön zu hören das es Dir wieder besser geht.

Bin morgen nicht dabei..

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Anja,
wie sieht es sonst die nächsten Wochen mit Touren aus?
Ich muss noch ordentlich wieder KM in die Beine bekommen wenn ich in Biesenrode starten will und Du kennst das ja, alleine ist das nicht so spaßig  .
Also wenn Du eine Tour planst und meine Gesellschaft ertragen kannst, dann schicke doch einfach mal eine SMS oder ruf kurz durch.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (27. Juli 2005)

Tach Leute,
da die Resonanz auf die Tour heute Abend nicht so Umwerfend ist werde ich mich Heute Abend den Harburgern anschließen.

Also dir Tour findet nicht statt.

Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (21. August 2005)

So nun haben wir alle unseren Urlaub und Verletzungen ausgesessen nun muss es mal wieder los gehen!!!!!

Ich würde sagen MIttwoch 24.08.2005, 17:30Uhr an der Fernfahrerhölle?!?


----------



## erD-manN (21. August 2005)

sorry, ich hab zwar wieder richtig bock drauf, aber ich bin nicht da, wan anders mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AND (23. August 2005)

Moin,
ich bin dabei !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (29. August 2005)

Ich habe mich mal spontan entschlossen für Heute noch eine Tour zu Posten:

Also wer Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1243

Bis später.
Christian


----------



## AND (30. August 2005)

Moin zusammen,
Mittwoch, 17:30 Uhr FfH Neukloster ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (30. August 2005)

Dann machen wir das mal Offiziell!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1243

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Bis Mittwoch.
Christian


----------



## AND (30. August 2005)

Tempo  langsam 
Schwierigkeit  leicht 

... und ich dachte immer wir wären knallhart    

Gruß Andreas


----------



## OBRADY (30. August 2005)

Hallo..

Na wenn es so offiziell ist bin ich auch dabei..

Bis morgen
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (30. August 2005)

Na wenn das so ist wird das jetzt jedesmal so offiziell!

Das ist ja Rekord-Beteiligung  

Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Rick226 (31. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

Habe vor einer Ewigkeit mal hier gepostet. Aufgrund von ein paar erheblichen Lieferschwierigkeiten habe ich meinen Hobel leider erst jetzt fertig bekommen.

Wo und wann fahrt ihr denn immer so? Und was für touren macht ihr so?
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen.

Würd mich freuen....

Bis dann....


----------



## kiddykorn (1. September 2005)

Hallo Rick226,
 mach es Dir doch einfach, schau nächsten Mittwoch um 17:30Uhr mal auf dem Pfingstmarkt-Parkplatz vorbei fahr eine Tour mit(keine Angst wir sind keine Heizer) Wir fahren im Neukloster Forst, Aue-Tal und ab und zu auch im Bundeswehr Forst.
Am besten gleich hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1243

Dann bis nächsten Mittwoch  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Rick226 (1. September 2005)

Hi

Danke erstmal für die Info! Den Tag schaffe ich es leider vom Job her nicht. Macht ihr sowas öfters zur selben zeit am selben Ort? Dann würde ich mich dann dort mal einreihen!

Gruß Rick


----------



## kiddykorn (1. September 2005)

Wir versuchen es so regelmäßig wie möglich stattfinden zu lassen, aber Du kennst das ja mir der Arbeit, Wetter und Lust immer unter einen Hut zu bekommen  .

Schau einfach immer mal wieder hier rein oder Setz mal einen Termin wenn Du Zeit hast und dann schauen wir mal wer Zeit hat.

Christian


----------



## Rick226 (1. September 2005)

Ja stimmt das ist nicht einfach!
Ja ok werde ich machen!

Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche Freitag aus! Zeit ist mir eigentlich gleich richte mich da nach euch!

Gruß Rick


----------



## kiddykorn (1. September 2005)

Die nächsten drei Freitage sind schon kompl. mit Arbeit dicht! :kotz: 

Aber vielleicht ist ja einer von den anderen dabei?!?

@AND: Was macht Dein Umwerfer? Schrott?!?


----------



## OBRADY (4. September 2005)

Hallo...

Na dann geht es am Mittwoch ja wieder los...steht ja auch so im LMB..

Gleiche Zeit , gleicher Ort...


Anja


----------



## AND (5. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,
grundsätzlich bin ich Mittwoch dabei.
Der Umwerfer ist leider defekt.
Die untere Gelenkaufnahme fehlt zum Teil ? Sehr merkwürdig.
Mal sehen was ich mache.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (5. September 2005)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> grundsätzlich bin ich Mittwoch dabei.
> Der Umwerfer ist leider defekt.
> Die untere Gelenkaufnahme fehlt zum Teil ? Sehr merkwürdig.
> ...



Wir wissen ja das dein Epic nicht Dein einziges RAd ist daher zählt die Ausrede nicht!!  

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (13. September 2005)

Hallo...

Morgen wie gehabt...???

Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort..????

Mal sehen was das Wetter sagt..!!

Bis morgen 17.30Uhr , Fernfahrerhölle Neukloster

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (13. September 2005)

Ich bin am Start!!


----------



## AND (14. September 2005)

Moin,
ich werde es heute leider nicht schaffen    


Gruß Andreas


----------



## OBRADY (14. September 2005)

Hallo..

Termin gecancelt.Hocke noch länger bei der Arbeit..

Kiddykorn weiß Bescheid( bzw. muß heute auch länger arbeiten )

Bis next week
Anja


----------



## AND (21. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
leider werden ich heute wieder gegen meinen Willen auf der Arbeit festgehalten (wie immer eigentlich).
Also nix mit Currywurst und kleinen Bierchen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (11. Oktober 2005)

So nun wird es aber mal wieder Zeit!!  

Morgen 17:00Uhr FFH(Fernfahrerhölle) 

Bis morgen 
Christian

Ach ja, und für Anja auch offiziell!!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1243


----------



## OBRADY (11. Oktober 2005)

bin offiziell dabei...

Anja


----------



## andy080363 (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
komme aus dem Münsterland, aber meine Freundin kommt aus Estebrügge wo ich manchmal am Wochenende bin.
Meine Frage fahrt ihr auch mal Samstags oder Sonntags. 

Würde mich dann gerne melden wenn ich wieder im Alten Land bin!!!

Gruß andy


----------



## kiddykorn (11. Oktober 2005)

Willkommen im Norden!!

Ich habe gerade gesehen das Du Dich für morgen angemeldest hast  ,
dann würde ich sagen das wir Tel. Nummern austauschen und dann werden wir uns da sicher einig.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy080363 (12. Oktober 2005)

Sorry mit heute das war nicht vorgesehen, bin erst Anfang Nov. wieder im Alten Land!!

Gruß Andy


----------



## kiddykorn (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Andy,
kein Problem!

Ich schicke Dir mal eine PM mit meiner Tel. Nummer.
Dann kannst Du Dich ja mal melden wenn Du hier bist, ich bin eigentlich immer zu einer Tour zu begeistern  .

Gruß
Christian


----------



## OBRADY (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo.....

Bei mir wird es diese Woche nix...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (18. Oktober 2005)

@AND: wie sieht es bei Dir mit einer Tour aus?


----------

